# Mathematics Question help please



## John Ziegler (May 5, 2019)

in a 1cc insulin syringe if 1cc is 300mgs 

100 units = 300mgs

50 units = 150mgs

what measures 125 mgs


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 5, 2019)

This is just a shot in the dark but I'm guessing 25 units?


----------



## Viduus (May 5, 2019)

41.6 IU

125mg/300mg X 100IU = 41.6IU


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 5, 2019)

Every click is 30mg. Easiest way to figure it out.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 5, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> This is just a shot in the dark but I'm guessing 25 units?



we musta ditched math class together 

View attachment 7782


----------



## Viduus (May 5, 2019)

I can’t lift but I can math


----------



## DF (May 6, 2019)

3mg/IU Vid got it right! :32 (19):


----------



## Gibsonator (May 6, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> This is just a shot in the dark but I'm guessing 25 units?



ur scaring me Grizzly...


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2019)

Yeah hes correct. Just google proportions math and set an unknown variable is how i always calculate it.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 6, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> This is just a shot in the dark but I'm guessing 25 units?


----------

